# JavaScript für Java Enterprise Entwickler



## RobertVox1977 (27. Jun 2017)

Hallo,

seit über 10 Jahren programmiere ich in Java. 
Heutzutage wurde Angular und Javascript sehr populär.
Ich frage mich ob es sinnvoll wäre Angular und Javascript zu lernen oder damit beschäftigen sich Javascript Entwickler und Frontend Entwickler?

Am liebsten würde ich gern meine wissen in Java Enterprise vertiefen und mich wieter darauf konzentrieren weil ich noch manche Lücke sehe.

Wie sieht es in euren Firmen aus? 
Entwickeln Java Entwickler auch in Javascript?
Soll Java Entwickler auch Javascript kennen?


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Jun 2017)

Moin,


RobertVox1977 hat gesagt.:


> Entwickeln Java Entwickler auch in Javascript?
> Soll Java Entwickler auch Javascript kennen?


IMHO ist die konkrete Sprache nur bedingt interessant!
Wichtig ist, die dahinterliegenden Konzepte zu verstehen 
Letztlich kannst Du (fast) jede Aufgabe mit (fast) jeder Programmiersprache lösen, so dass man ggf. schnell in eine neue Sprache einarbeiten und dann damit das Problem umsetzen kann.
Ok, manchmal benötigt man sicher tiefgreifendere Kenntnisse, aber Nachschlagen wirst Du immer mal müssen!

Wie ies denn in einer konkreten Firma gehandhabt wird, ist sicher von Firma zu Firma verschieden und auch abhängig von der jeweiligen Größe.
Manchmal findest Du nur Spezialisten, die mit einer Sprache sehr gut vertraut, manchmal macht jeder alles (so ähnlich wie hier bei mir )

VG Klaus


----------

